

Interview with good info about validating a business BEFORE building - wagtastic
http://www.nevblog.com/interview-with-good-info-about-validating-a-business-before-building/

======
mooism2
_"HEY. Hey you. Studies show if you don't read NevBlog.com everyday, you might
die."_

That probably sounded really cool in the blogger's head, but to me he just
comes over as an arsehole.

